# New to the site



## Danni68 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi 
Just found the site and wanted to introduce myself, Danni 30 and my wife, Louanna 48.  We have been trying to have a baby for a few years in between moving from the US back to the UK, getting married legally and throwing my back out!  This last round to attempts we were using a known donor we found thru free sperm donor’s worldwide site. after a couple of goes and noting we decided i should have some test just to make sure my fertility was ok.  We didn't get the results we had hoped for. My FSH is higher than we would have liked at 12.4 and i have been diagnosed as insulin resistant.  A second round of tests gave us a result of FSH 11.1 which gave us a little hope it was coming down.  We were told that our best option would be IVF and were referred to the London Women’s Clinic.

LWC are lovely all the staff have been great and recommend we go with a short protocol.  We have start our 1st cycle of IVF my fsh has risen once again to 13 we were gutted but as we had scheduled time and funds etc we are crossing our fingers and praying i respond to the drug.  250 of puregon daily and tomorrow in our first scan to see how i am responding.
I have read about the use of Chinese medicine to aid fertility has anyone tried this or any other way to increase our chances?  Any advice or info would be very welcome.
Danni


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

hi there

just a quickie to say welcome to the site and good luck with your tx, will hopefully get to post properly soon.

MAggie
x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Danni, and welcome.

I hope the news is good at your scan tomorrow and that you're responding well to the stims.

At its highest, my FSH measured 12 - high enough for the clinic to cancel my long protocol cycle. It came as a huge shock. I used acupuncture several times during the following weeks and when it was next measured it had dropped below 10 and I was allowed to proceed. I didn't respond well to the stims and only produced 4 follicles, from which they recovered 5 eggs, only 2 of which made it to transfer. I felt so despondant, but I'm delighted to report that I'm now 24 weeks pregnant!

I'd recommend the acupuncture. I also used it before egg collection and after transfer. There is evidence that this increases IVF success rates - in fact my clinic consultant recommended it.

Good luck with it all. It's true what they say - it really does only take one!

Minty xxx


----------



## Danni68 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Minty 

I will definitely check it out as it seems a local clinic has a women who specialises in acupuncture for fertility.  The scan when OK, she had a bit of trouble seeing the left ovary as she said it was hiding so in order to find it she had to dig about a bit more so a little uncomfortable but hey ho needs must! They said the follicles are small but didn't say it was too big a problem yet so still keeping our fingers crossed all will be well.  I start the orgalutron 0.25mg today along side the 250 of puregon then back Monday for another scan.

Thanks again for the info
Danni


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay danni

glad the scan was looking good.  really hope it all progesses well.

i used acupuncture throughout my treatment and would heartily recommend it.  a really good friend of mine was diagnosed with early menopause and through acu and diet managed to start ovulating again, it did take 12 months of treatment.

so really glad you have acu dr to consult.

keep us up dated on your progress!

aimeex


----------

